#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  marcouch

## onafhankelijk

laatst was hij er weer bij pauw en witteman. De spreekpop van de pvda. Bij elke discussie over de islam of marokanen moet hij weer opdraven om te vertellen wat de oplossing is. Achmed marcouch een voormalig politieagent die nu in de politiek zit. Hij zat in 2008 aan tafel met een imam bij pauw en witteman en probeerde daar interessant te doen en ons doen geloven dat hij het beter wist dan de imam. De heer marcouch is geen islam geleerde dus moet ie zich ook niet zo voordoen. Hij zei laatst op tv dat ze paspoorten moeten gaan afpakken van de marokanen die naar syrie willen gaan. Oppakken als ze terugkomen. Waar gaat dit over eigenlijk. Hebben we geen wetten meer of gelden die niet voor marokanen. In de wereld van Marcouch moet de wet niet gelden voor marokanen maar per geval bekijken. Succes met u campagne

----------


## Wessel Diekman

Wat is Uw oplossingen dan voor Marokkanen die naar Syri gaan en als een terreurgevaar terugkomen?
Ik ben totaal geen fan van Marcouch en al helemaal niet van de PvdA.
Echter sprak de Hr. Marcouch in tegenstelling tot de Iman, die al heel lang in Nederland woont wel goed Nederlands.
Waarom moet ik aan de Iman waarde hechten als hij het verrot om maar 1 woord Nederlands te leren, laat staan de taal waarvan hij paspoorthouder is, te beheersen ?

----------


## Kiedes

Bizar dat marcouch wilders een antisemiet noemt terwijl hij zelf naast de grootste jodenhaters op een podium staat

----------

